# Anyone who can help me--east coast



## laure8929 (Apr 5, 2013)

If there is anyone out there who can help me--my dad was just recently diagnosed with stage 4 sarcoma. It is in both his lungs and it is inoperable. He does not want chemo as it is not a cure and the percentage of it even working is low. He really wants to try the rick simpson oil but we have no idea how we would even get a hold of it. We live in Maryland and if there is anyone out there who knows a reputable person who is able to get this for us so we may purchase it from there, I would be very grateful because I don't want to lose my dad and think this might work for him, as I have read about people that have been cured by using it. We were even thinking of traveling to oregon if that was our only choice, but we don't know the process or how long it would take or who we would obtain it from. Please, any any info would be so appreciated.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 5, 2013)

Im on the east coast but cant help you. Give this a little time .Some one will come along. I will see if I can get some one to help you though.


----------



## laure8929 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you...I hope so.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Apr 5, 2013)

You can buy you some weed and make your own oil, it's really simple to make and the materials needed are readily available. Let me know if you need any help making it. That would be cheaper than buying, as true simpson oil is rather expensive.


----------



## nameno (Apr 6, 2013)

How do you know which strain to use? Thanks


----------



## laure8929 (Apr 6, 2013)

I read on the Rick Simpson website that Indica strain is the best for fighting tumors.


----------



## nameno (Apr 21, 2013)

There is a thread on here about prostrate cancer,man is making his oil.It's an interesting read,check it out.For him SLH has been doing better than any other kind he has tried.Good Luck No matter what we use Jesus is the reason it works,


----------

